# Infection w/ fistula of groin where to look?



## Melissa*Ever*Evolving (Jun 21, 2011)

I am a little confused on where to go with this case. Any help or direction would be great!
Integumentary code(11xxx)? or abdominal code? (49xxx)

Diagnosis: Chronic infection, left groin
Procedure: Excision of chronic abcess, left groin

Details of Procedure: The patient was taken to surgery and placed under general anesthesia. The left groin was prepped and draped in a sterile fashion. An ellipse of skin around the chronic fistula site was then excised using electrocautery. Dissection was continued, following the fistulous tract down to the pubic tubercle region. A portion of mesh as well as a chronic suture still existed from previous inguinal hernia procedure. This was excised. The surrounding tissue seem to be healthy. The area was irrigated by antibiotic irrigation. The tissues were reapproximated with 2-0 Vicryl and the skin with 4-0 subcuticular. A Steri-strip was applied. The patient was returned to the recovery room. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## susanp (Jun 29, 2011)

Look at the complex repair codes 13100 or 13101 (depending on the size).


----------



## Melissa*Ever*Evolving (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for your reply! But, those are complex closure codes. I don't think those will work because this is electrocautery excision of the fistula tract, removal of foreign body (mesh), and then closure...I'm thinking more like 11004 or 11005 would be more appropriate but still not confident in that. Any more suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jun 30, 2011)

*10121?*

Did you look at 
* 10121 * - Incision and removal of foreign body, subcutaneous tissues; complicated  
Lay description: 
The physician removes a foreign body embedded in subcutaneous tissue. The physician makes a simple incision in the skin overlying the foreign body. The foreign body is retrieved using hemostats or forceps. The skin may be sutured or allowed to heal secondarily. Report 10121 if the procedure is more complicated, requiring dissection of underlying tissues.


----------

